
Le.sh renamed to acme.sh - r0muald
https://github.com/Neilpang/acme.sh
======
r0muald
Good luck to all those who had set up an automated job for certificate
renewal. This is the old URL:
[https://github.com/Neilpang/le.sh/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/Neilpang/le.sh/blob/master/README.md)

